# maxtor basics portable hard disk problem



## rohimirre (Aug 8, 2008)

hi just have a simple problem with my "maxtor basics portable hard disk" it has 320GB,,, and it has a 3 head usb cable,, one with a smaller size that goes to the hard disk, and the other two usb in the computer one has "data+ power" written on it and the other has "power" written on it,,, from the manual it said that i should insert those two usb ends to my computer,,

i did that and the led from the hard disk started blinking,, i waited until my computer recognized the hard disk, then a window appeared asking me to install something, i think it's about a driver,,, but i dont have a cd, and i dont know where to get it,,, the hard disk came without a cd, just the hard disk itself and the usb cables,,,

can anyone help me install that driver needed to make my maxtor basics portable hard disk work,,,

i have a windows xp sp2, video card: sapphire radeon 9200SE atlantis

thank you,,, good day,,


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Use only the main usb plug in a usb port, the second one is really more for use with an underpowered laptop and there should be no need of driver as they are native to XP.


----------



## rohimirre (Aug 8, 2008)

uhhmm i tried that, but the window still comes up, it still asks me to install a software for the usb device,,,

by the way, the usb cable that came along the hard disk was a 3 head usb, the 1st one has the "data+ power" thing written on it, then the cable extends in two parts (two separate cables) the other end was the other usb that has "power" written on it, and the other end of the separate cable has the smaller usb that connects to the hard disk,,, (just wanted to clear that)


----------



## rohimirre (Aug 8, 2008)

uhmm just a bump for my thread,, it's been some days now since i last posted here,, so i guess it's ok if i post another reply to make my thread go up the list,,, thank you,,

anyway, i still have the problem with my maxtor basics portable 320GB external hard disk,,


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

When you cancel out of the message that appears can you then go to My Computer and does the drive show up? If no drive, right click on My Computer ICON (or in start menu) and choose Manage>>Storage>>Disk Management. Does the drive show up there?
If so right click on the drive and choose open or explore and if there's some sort of executable file already on the drive that's probably what is trying to install, usually some sort of backup program, which you may or may not want to install. There shouldn't be anything you NEED to install and you can just delete those files if you wish or format the drive and assign it a drive letter, which is a good protocol to follow after something has been shipped from a warehouse and bounced around a little.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Have you checked the bios to see to it it is set for usb 2.0 and all usb ports are enabled?


----------



## drbali (May 6, 2007)

I bought a Maxtor Basics External drive earlier today in Bali (Indonesia). Got home, plugged the "Power and Data" USB cable in and it works fine.

Oh - my instructions said to plug the "Power and Data" cable in *first*, then the "Power" one (I guess, only if needed).

As *fairnooks* above said:
"_There shouldn't be anything you NEED to install._"

_Maybe_ your USB port is flaky - have you tried another one? Or check your BIOS that USB ports are enabled. Also, click the "Refresh" button in the "View" menu of Windows explorer.

My only "problem", so far with this drive and a bigger Seagate SATA I bought last week, is how to register them for warranty purposes.

If nothing works, it's possible your drive/cable is faulty to begin with. I hope not.

Good luck.


----------

